

Learning from the Healthcare.gov Infrastructure - philipashlock
http://www.civicagency.org/2013/10/learning-from-the-healthcare-gov-infrastructure/

======
konklone
This is a great discussion of the issues involved, and should be required for
anyone seriously trying to critique or criticize healthcare.gov.

I'm also a fan of Tom Lee's post (referenced by Phil) about the easy and hard
problems of healthcare.gov, complete with a pretty good party planning
analogy:

[http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2013/10/05/easy-
problems-...](http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2013/10/05/easy-problems-
hard-problems-and-healthcare-gov/)

------
philipashlock
There's also a thread for this on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/1o2ijo/learning_from...](http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/1o2ijo/learning_from_the_healthcaregov_infrastructure/)

Even though there are half as many upvotes on Reddit right now, it seems to be
driving most of the new traffic

------
philipashlock
Another victim of success? ;)
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/gamesblog/2013/oct/09/...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/gamesblog/2013/oct/09/gta-5-breaks-
records-online)

------
ceworthington
A post mortem would be so helpful. I wonder what the odds of that are?

~~~
philipashlock
I would guess it's likely to be produced internally, but much less likely to
be public. That said, if there's demand and there's enough good reporting, it
seems reasonable to expect something worth reading.

